# Building from source



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Will a dev who has built from Google source take the time to teach me how to build from source.

I'd like to learn how to build completely from Google source now that I can build from cyanogen source


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

You mean adapting Google source to make an AOSP build? I'd look around a bit more to see how to add your device files to a source and build it (obviously the guide won't be specific instructions for your device) and ask more specific questions to the devs and you'll be more likely to be get help.

Sent from my BNTV250A using RootzWiki


----------

